# BRU - Buru Energy



## matt1987 (27 August 2008)

Buru energy has been created out of the demerger of Arq Energy - brought about by AWE's takeover of ARQ.

Listing date is 1 September 2008.


----------



## matt1987 (27 August 2008)

Can someone please explain the recent annoucement by BRU to farm-in to New Standard Energy's (NSE) tenement in the Canning.

My understanding was that NSE bought a few tenements off ARQ, using its IPO funds. Now it seems like BRU is buying a percentage back off NSE ..... does anyone know if this is correct?

I would also appreciate any opinions on BRU and the potential of its Canning drilling.


----------



## bazollie (8 September 2008)

matt1987 said:


> Can someone please explain the recent annoucement by BRU to farm-in to New Standard Energy's (NSE) tenement in the Canning.
> 
> My understanding was that NSE bought a few tenements off ARQ, using its IPO funds. Now it seems like BRU is buying a percentage back off NSE ..... does anyone know if this is correct?
> 
> I would also appreciate any opinions on BRU and the potential of its Canning drilling.





G'day Matt have a look at their website and go to their presentations - http://www.buruenergy.com.au/getfile/53.pdf  ( PAGE 7 IN PARTICULAR)
The Canning is a vastly unexplored area with huge potential. Their presentation covers the implied value and exploration chances of success etc. 
I was a holder of arq , and now I have some cash, some AWE and BRU. 
They have a wad of cash ( $64M with a further $20M available to them )and exploration potential , with some potential company makers if successful. 
A great opportunity if one or more of their wells is successful. 
I am holding and will continue to throughout the next exciting 6 months!

Regards
bazollie


----------



## basilio (20 April 2009)

> Buru Energy Ltd is recommending shareholders accept an acquisition proposal from Arenite Pty Ltd for all of Buru’s shares and listed options via a scheme of arrangement.
> 
> The consideration for the proposal is 25c in cash per Buru share and 2.5c in cash per Buru listed option.
> 
> ...




I noticed that BRU directors are suggesting that shareholders accept the proposal from Arenite as noted above. Trouble is from my calculations the takeover offer is substanially less than the actual cash reserves of the company.

From the companies website there are 162 m shares and 55m options listed options. Free Cash in bank is $59million.

*162 m shares @ 25c is $40.5 m.  55 m options @ 2.5c is $1.3 m Total $41.8 *

So there seems to be a buyer offering to pay $41.8 million for a company with $59 million in the bank? And the directors want shareholders to accept?

Does anyone have any different figures on BRU?


----------



## matt1987 (21 April 2009)

hi basillio

correct me if im wrong, but after having a quick read of the announcements made today, it appears that buru are referring to their net cash position of 40million. the actual physical cash position is around 60million, however 20million of this is payable to alcoa, either in the form of gas (if it is ever found) or cash (if no gas found). so effectively 20million is held in escrow due to the the prepayment by alcoa to buru.

hope this helps


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 April 2009)

It has to be the funniest and strangest takeover I have ever seen,

We are going to take the company over with an all cash offer which we will pay for using the companies cash reserves lol 

Well this is what happens when CASHED up companies trade below their cash levels, wonder if Tony Sage is watching this over at Cape Lambert


----------



## speculator101 (21 April 2009)

This is from the Feb 19th 2009 Company Investor Presentation...

"Buru Energy –Corporate structure 
►Shares on issue 162,119,728 

►Options - 94 cent 2 year options 
Listed options 55,176,975 
Unlisted options 28,300,000 
►Current shareprice $0185 
►Current share price $0.185 
Financial Position 
►Cash at Bank $80 million 
• Alcoa escrow amount $20 million 
• Freecash $60million($0.35 per share)" 

So....
um...
I am a little gobsmacked.... as someone is getting $20,000,000.00 for.... FREE!!!!!

All I can say, is that being a holder, i bought in because of the possibilities of Cooper Basic holding oil and gas... not to have the directors, ah give away the money that is supposed to be spent on exploration!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope that helps...

IMHO.


----------



## basilio (21 April 2009)

After posting my comments regarding the BRU takeover I posed the same question to the company. See attached response



> Dear Sir,
> 
> Thank you for your email and relevant questions in relation to this matter.  These details will be provide in the Scheme Booklets due to be sent to shareholders at the end of May or early June.  However, in the intervening period I can advise that after consideration of the company's liabilities, most notably with Alcoa, the net cash backing is less than that offered by Arenite.
> 
> ...




Again according to website and the Feb financial presentation (see Speculator above) there should have been approx $60 in the company. And somehow they have burnt $20 plus Million in 4 months? 

My next question is who exactly is in Arenite and how hard is it to publicly state the current cash position of the company.

It is possible for a companies share price to fall below cash reserves in this market. But accepting/encouraging takeover offers at bare minimum prices should raise red flags.


----------



## trendster (21 April 2009)

what the 'independant' directors are saying is that there is 40mil or so in cash in the bank some of which will be used to fund future exploration, if no commercially viable deposits are found then shareholder value will fall.
So the company is basically taking over itself with cash at hand and values its exploration area virtually worthless. which in my option is absurd but i guess in these unprecedented times cash is king and Arenite Pty Ltd is taking advantage of this.

A few future developments which i would be interested in are:

- increased offers from 3rd party (market doesn't think so as share price is trading below offer price of 25c
- PWC report

i'm a holder and would like to get your comments on the companies action


----------



## oldblue (22 April 2009)

All I can say, is that being a holder, i bought in because of the possibilities of Cooper Basic holding oil and gas... not to have the directors, ah give away the money that is supposed to be spent on exploration!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope that helps...

IMHO.

QUOTE.

I assume we're talking about the *Canning* Basin here, or have I missed something else that BRU is involved in ?


----------



## bazollie (22 April 2009)

I'm with you Old Blue , I thought that the whole idea of this New Company spun out of ARC was to "Crack the Canning!" 
I am bewildered by the latest announcement about the "Takeover" 
If you look at previous presentations made by Buru ( 18th of February 2009 )  they state that a 400PJ gas development  in the Canning could add anything up to $1.70 per share to Buru. They also state that a 3M barrel oil discovery similar to their existing Blina Field would be worth up to $0.77 per share to Buru. 
So what do we as holders of this stock do now?
Accept a very conservative payout for our Ordinary shares and options , or wait for some possible discoveries in the next 6-9 months?
It seems odd that there was a value attributed to the BRU content when ARC were "consumed" by AWE. We as shareholders have failed to realise this amount so far!

Regards
bazollie


----------



## speculator101 (22 April 2009)

I apologize to all, I did of course mean the 'Canning Basin'....
I was doing some research on Cooper energy at the same time.


----------



## nick2fish (22 April 2009)

As to Unlocking the Canning, Eric said yes we can and now he's saying No we can't
What a crook....Eric you suck


----------



## oldblue (22 April 2009)

I reckon bazollie summed it up pretty well.

I don't know how the shareholding numbers stack up but I'm increasingly coming to the conclusion that the Joe Bloggs shareholders should decide to stand firm and block this deal. Easy to say from my point of view as the $$'s involved are only petty cash.

I wonder what the big s/holders think and how they'll vote?


----------



## subi1 (22 April 2009)

oldblue said:


> I reckon bazollie summed it up pretty well.
> 
> I don't know how the shareholding numbers stack up but I'm increasingly coming to the conclusion that the Joe Bloggs shareholders should decide to stand firm and block this deal. Easy to say from my point of view as the $$'s involved are only petty cash.
> 
> I wonder what the big s/holders think and how they'll vote?




I know i won't be accepting unless I am forced.

Isn't there going to be a new gas precinct in the Kimberlies?


----------



## subi1 (10 January 2010)

There was a interesting article on Buru Energy in Saturday's West Australian newspaper.

The article was saying that Buru are looking at building a pipeline from Their Yulleroo site near Broome to Port Hedland(600km). They have done a bit of work including discussing financing with a Macquarie led syndicate.

The article also said that Buru were going to spend about $20 million on exploration this year. I have read previously that they have done seismics in their blocks in the Canning Basin and have been spending their time picking the best spots to drill. They have their own rig & drillers and hopefully work should start by May.

The article said that Yulleroo was a gas discovery and that they will need to find another gas discovery. From what i have read they are first going to try to drill for oil near Blina(their current oil producer) to increase production.

Buru could be an interesting one for this year although they do need luck with the exploration.

The article in the West was on the first page of the Business section and was quite a big write up for a small company.


----------



## Ramblin Round (11 January 2010)

Please read my last page posts on the Adelphi stock thread here.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4200&page=224


Interesting that Buru just popped up on the radar. My DD found Buru and is why I asked the question about Adelphi/Buru. Let's try to make some sense of it. There are interesting relationships between Buru and Adelphi, and the Texas plays for Adelphi are going very well. I'm just trying to figure out who is intot he best position to merge into who and how the stocks will stand. But hey, aren't we all ? :


----------



## Putty7 (6 June 2010)

Buru are drilling a 3 well program at the moment, the first well had 2 target zones, they missed with the shallow zone but they should be in amongst the 2nd target zone by now so maybe something to watch for this week, either a rise on success or some buying on SP weakness.


----------



## Boognish (8 November 2010)

Huge surge today, up 76% at this point in time.  Congrats holders (I hold).



> ASX ANNOUNCEMENT (ASX: BRU) 8 November 2010
> Progress report 2
> Yulleroo-2 Stimulation Program
> 
> ...


----------



## Agentm (8 November 2010)

nice turnover.. and well done

5% of the shares turned over on the news so a healthy set of profit taking numbers

the well looked to be flaring hard, but i would be real interested in the numbers on the well myself.. keeping it on my watch list still


----------



## philly (8 November 2010)

YIPPEE
This is why I love to invest in the oil and gas sector because one day you might just drill a hole and KAPOW you hit that sweet spot and the SP goes bonkers. You do your research, you  pick your stock, you read the reports, you learn more about your stock and you wait, sometimes you wait a along time, sometimes you think its never going to happen but you trust your research and then IT happens and its the best feeling. All your time pays off. I am such a happy holder Good like to all holders.


----------



## Agentm (9 November 2010)

philly said:


> YIPPEE
> This is why I love to invest in the oil and gas sector because one day you might just drill a hole and KAPOW you hit that sweet spot and the SP goes bonkers. You do your research, you  pick your stock, you read the reports, you learn more about your stock and you wait, sometimes you wait a along time, sometimes you think its never going to happen but you trust your research and then IT happens and its the best feeling. All your time pays off. I am such a happy holder Good like to all holders.




i am glad for a bunch of guys i know are in it also

really happy eric and his team have achieved what potentially could be discovery.. and for troy and the others supporting all this

imho the canning is a tough place to be exploring and lets hope this turns out real good for all


----------



## Ramblin Round (9 November 2010)

Very nice. It's always good to see the guys hit it in the ground and all the guys like us hit it on the sidelines.


----------



## jersey01 (9 November 2010)

Hi all,

I'm holding but not for so long as you guys unfortunately, but still happy. WHat will this go to??


----------



## speculator101 (1 June 2011)

*Buru Energy - The pressure is building...*

Sorry about the heading, just stuck in my head, and does seem somewhat appropriate.

Not sure if anyone even remembers BURU energy... ARC split it off... and AWE held onto a bit of it... 2 years.... terrible weather... not much happened... 
NOW.

BRU - 
Independent Yulleroo Field Resource Assessment 
"Buru’s net share of the mean resources as estimated by RISC is 36 mmboe"

Canning Superbasin - Unconventional Resource Assessment 
"The four key unconventional plays identified have combined mid range unrisked gross in-place volumes of 362 trillion cubic feet (“TCF”) of gas and 50 billion barrels of oil (“BBO”)."

Mkt cap 142....... I mean.. wow... I guess... there are just too many Junior Oil company's to divert investors attention from a little gem like BURU.

I mean.. if they produce from just Yulleroo alone... wont that push the company's value up x??

Anyway, just wanted to throw the info out there, and get some comments from more knowledgeable people, that can actually look at the numbers, and get a realistic idea of Buru's future possibilities.

I have held for many years, and been topping up where possible.


----------



## speculator101 (21 October 2011)

Just wanted to put up a little 'gem' from the - 21/10/2011 AGM Corporate Presenation.

"* Unsolicited approaches from other major
companies"

( I just hope and pray that no-one gets their hands on BRU... before it reaches its goal of Producing 10,000 bpd....)

Not sure how long its going to take investors to see the value in BRU.. I mean the real value...

IMHO.


----------



## notting (5 March 2012)

Became a bit more valuable today around 17% in fact, albeit on ordinary volume and a report that seemed ordinary.  
So far just 400 bpd estimated, a little short of the 10,000 anticipated at some point .  
This sector seems to be catching on fire at the slightest spark.  
Is Iran really that serious? :dunno: There is no way they are going to start a bloody war!
Must be something else unless stupidity is back with avengeance.


----------



## pixel (5 March 2012)

notting said:


> This sector seems to be catching on fire at the slightest spark.
> Is Iran really that serious? :dunno: There is no way they are going to start a bloody war!
> Must be something else unless stupidity is back with a vengeance.



 Stupidity does seem to be ingrained in their political system.
You thought AhmadDinnerjacket was bad, but apparently he's a moderate compared to those ghouls with the black turbans. Their ambitions to turn Iran into a religious dictatorship could easily turn the entire region into a radiant "Paradise" of martyrs. 
Methinks Obama is talking to the wrong people recommending restraint - but it's unlikely either side would listen to him once push came to shove...


----------



## notting (5 March 2012)

pixel said:


> Stupidity does seem to be ingrained in their political system.
> ..



Iranian elections r over now, so big taught talk against the US not so necessary. Good time for Obama to stand up and look like the great tension breaker peacefully bringing down those oil prices to assist his - puppet show.


----------



## philly (6 March 2012)

BRU....BRU.... BRUMMM... the SP has taken off again today up 47 cents. Company has released a presentation... it has fingers in many pies and all looking very tasty. Management very experienced and doing a good job. A very happy holder


----------



## Chasero (6 March 2012)

Has it been included in the AS X 300?

Definitely running hard today..


----------



## reeftip (6 March 2012)

> Has it been included in the AS X 300




Yep it has made the list for inclusion after March 16

Disclosure: Happy holder of this one ATM


----------



## subi1 (6 March 2012)

reeftip said:


> Yep it has made the list for inclusion after March 16
> 
> Disclosure: Happy holder of this one ATM




This is the link to the corporate presentation 

http://www.buruenergy.com.au/getfile/640.pdf


----------



## notting (6 March 2012)

Would have sold it today if I'd been a happy holder looks like they all pretty much popped in unison.  KAR, DLS etc. Longer term guess it could be just as silly! Momentum Momentum!
Good luck if your still in there!!


----------



## beatthemarket (6 July 2012)

What is interesting is that they have gas bleeding from an 18 metre Core #1 with a second Core planned. Generally speaking you don't cut cores unless you got something interesting.

The original independently assessed contingent resource for Yulleroo discovery was 352PJ gas and 13.4mmboe of liquids which now looks conservative.


----------



## philly (20 November 2012)

Did you see yesterday's Corporate Update?
With all this talk about major players [eg BHP] interested in gaining a footprint in the Canning Basin it sure did one hell of a job spruiking up investor interest in BRU.

Also the recent appointment of Mr. Austin Miller to the BRU Board suggests that with his experience and background the Board may have some grand plans in mind.

All IMHO & DYOR.
I am a holder


----------



## piggybank (13 December 2013)

Oil Production at Ungani Recommences - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=BRU&E=ASX&N=661763


----------



## notting (9 January 2014)

Went short at 2.04 at 11:30.  It appeared to fake out in the morning and return with attitude back through resistance.
It has not corrected down with oil like the other oils given some positive announcements about shipping underway.
Combining a 'sell the news' with the technical fail.


----------



## subi1 (9 January 2014)

notting said:


> Went short at 2.04 at 11:30.  It appeared to fake out in the morning and return with attitude back through resistance.
> It has not corrected down with oil like the other oils given some positive announcements about shipping underway.
> Combining a 'sell the news' with the technical fail.




The Tapis oil price is still high(approx. 127aud) and therefore the oil price Buru is receiving should be very good.

So why should they be going down when the oil price isn't?


----------



## notting (14 January 2014)

Took most of the short off the table at 1.84 which was a 61.8 retrace on the 10day.
Bit of interest came in there.
It recovered quite well after that.
Energy not looking that flash but holding.


----------



## Assasin (13 July 2015)

Anyone still following BRUs progress and upcoming drilling program?

Gees Notting, shame you closed out at 1.84, fell all the way down to 31c.

Charts looking extremely good although i'm no expert and my old mate Techa may have a minute to run his eye over. (please)

Worth keeping an eye on IMO.


----------



## notting (13 July 2015)

Assasin said:


> Gees Notting, shame you closed out at 1.84, fell all the way down to 31c.




Yeah it was a bit week.  I did hold onto some, but I think I cut out of that at around 1.45.
It was showing some support there for a bit and looking at what it did last time I did not want to be on that squeeze.
Got distracted after that.


----------



## Assasin (14 July 2015)

notting said:


> Yeah it was a bit week.  I did hold onto some, but I think I cut out of that at around 1.45.
> It was showing some support there for a bit and looking at what it did last time I did not want to be on that squeeze.
> Got distracted after that.




Yep, makes sense. There were upward spikes all the way down.

Think it's quite bullish at the moment.


----------



## notting (14 July 2015)

Weeellllll?  
At best it may make a double bottom so see what it does if it tests the April low.  
Otherwise it's just failed to get up over it's recent run up.


----------



## Assasin (17 July 2015)

Some good news today and an appropriate rise. With the beginning of this new drilling program i dont envisage SP in the 40's for long.
Having said that, i would think a minor consolidation/ retrace may be in order after 2 days of rising.


----------



## Shenndawg (29 July 2015)

Haha we'll I wouldn't say it's minor, dropped to 0.4, but I'm waiting on the September results


----------



## Shenndawg (5 August 2015)

Anyone know whats going on with Bru energy? Stock dropped 6.67% today.
I would expect with the targeted 3,000Bpd the market would react positively, but so far seems to have reacted in the opposite direction


----------



## Miner (27 May 2019)

Could not believe that BRU thread was not visited for about 4 years.
Any way, there have been some interesting stories going on with BRU. I visited Broome back in December 2018 and found the locals were highly dependant on businesses received from BRU. Good sign of engaging locals.
BRU has been consistent in publishing their stories.
Story published on 21st May https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190521/pdf/4457vmg36tttqh.pdf was without any excitement or comment but the market price  rose up by 28% on Friday (about more than 25% increased volume than previous day) and then again  market price rose 6.5% today 27 May before it closed trading  https://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/BRU https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190527/pdf/445dcdvh3fm90w.pdf
I am a holder. But in all probability, sleeping  ASX should have sent a speeding ticket on Friday itself due to price and volume being exceptionally high . But slack ASX would now watch to see the reason for trading pause before issuing a speeding ticket 
Interesting steps to go through and if it was a bad news to call the trading off, save me


----------



## Trav. (27 May 2019)

@Miner hopefully good news for you mate and it can continue it's run up.


----------



## Miner (27 May 2019)

Trav. said:


> @Miner hopefully good news for you mate and it can continue it's run up.



All good news @Trav. until the bad news arrives


----------



## Miner (27 May 2019)

Trav. said:


> @Miner hopefully good news for you mate and it can continue it's run up.



Since @Trav.  and I exchanged our messages, ASX did issue a speeding ticket.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190527/pdf/445dfqfgx00vd1.pdf
Reading the response, I believe the price of BRU after the withdrawal of trading halt / pause will be on south. Company officially mentioned no additional involvement from Twiggy (his investment was less than to be calling substantial investment made back in late March 2019) nor any substantial drilling outcome. So proactive investor probably just created some hype on old information to get market excited and they achieved the mission by getting some good sales from people who knew.
My speculation after trading pause (no halt was declared however) is withdrawn, the reaction of market will have heavy volume and south wards price.
Damn, should have sold out today morning trade but crystal ball is only on dream .


----------



## Trav. (27 May 2019)

Miner said:


> Damn, should have sold out today morning trade but crystal ball is only on dream .




I'm not sure about that mate. I have had a quick look at the presentation they are rolling out and it looks positive. Money in the bank, drilling in progress with more planned plus Twiggy sniffing around with his fat wallet could push this to the 52wk high of 38.5c (closed today 33c).

I reckon you will get a chance to cash in if you have reached your profit target or move that stop a little closer


----------



## Miner (27 May 2019)

Trav. said:


> I'm not sure about that mate. I have had a quick look at the presentation they are rolling out and it looks positive. Money in the bank, drilling in progress with more planned plus Twiggy sniffing around with his fat wallet could push this to the 52wk high of 38.5c (closed today 33c).
> 
> I reckon you will get a chance to cash in if you have reached your profit target or move that stop a little closer



Thanks @Trav.
All good. If BRU helps me and rest of the investors on a sustainable basis, then why should I pay taxes for capital gain 
On logistics pattern, their steps have been good. Engaging stakeholders has been good. So my expectation is the owner of the company are moving strategically than to become fly by operators. But that what we all think and it is only result and final outcome in next 12-18 months could say, if strategies worked or not.
Lets watch the space and rely on Twiggy's luck


----------



## Miner (28 May 2019)

Just catching up from yesterday's postings on BRU.
It rose up slightly and then went down after weekly drilling result did not provide any sudden gain story
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190528/pdf/445dw2hlf5yhxf.pdf
The volume of transaction is already more than 1.5 millions suggesting people who jacked the price on last two days, are using the opportunity. 
Probably it will settle down further tomorrow to compensate the sudden gains as there is no secret now and all speculation on Twiggy story (which is dated) and some bright shorter floated the rumour.
https://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/BRU
My guess is BRU could go down further to stabilise.
That gives me an opportunity think of tipping BRU  for June Month. By the end of June the drilling results will converge into a bad or good story.
Still holding instead of selling  out on panic contrary to my mind set when the stock went into halt .


----------



## Trav. (28 May 2019)

@Miner I have been thinking about this stock and your situation in regards to trading it or investing. As you might have read lately there are many ways to handle your position but a few thoughts on what I have found in this situation as I have missed out on some profits when the SP retraced

Theoretical trade
1. Buy BRU on the 1/5/2019 for 25c
2. SP moves up rapidly on the 24/5 and you are in profit
3. Add trailing stop to lock in 20% profit (depends on what makes your happy with the trade)



4. If stopped you have minimum of 20% but could have been a bit more
5. Watch retrace and buy back in @ 25 / 26c 






The above sounds pretty simple but I had (have) a fear of missing out (FOMO) on more profits but you have to be happy with a win, actually any win really. Some talk in % others talk Risk, but same thing really, as you need to have a profit target, secure it and be happy with it.

I don't want the above to come across as telling you how to suck eggs but I am still learning and I have found this helped me recently on one trade then I promptly forgot that lesson and missed another opportunity to take 30% profit, and now I am holding at break even which leaves me with two options 
1. Continue to hold and wait for next run 
2. Exit trade and move funds to next opportunity.

Anyway mate good luck with your trade.

Trav


----------



## Miner (31 May 2019)

Trav. said:


> @Miner I have been thinking about this stock and your situation in regards to trading it or investing. As you might have read lately there are many ways to handle your position but a few thoughts on what I have found in this situation as I have missed out on some profits when the SP retraced
> 
> Theoretical trade
> 1. Buy BRU on the 1/5/2019 for 25c
> ...



That's an awesome analysis and nice thoughts . I really appreciate it.
Yes, fully agree with your analysis and many thanks.
I am a novice on charting but somewhat better than I was four weeks back. Started reading books and articles to understand charts and the terminology to relate the postings. It is a slow learning curve however because there is no short or quick learn on this technique . So I always listen and try to understand chart analysis.
I am putting my tip for June 2019 as well electing BRU 
Have a nice weekend and if you are in WA, enjoy the long weekend
Regards
Miner


----------



## $20shoes (31 May 2019)

Some of those volatile breakouts can be hard to manage. 
Often if I see weakness in the next bar I'll set a tight stop like Hawks has demonstrated and then find a way to get back in - whether its the break of a 5 day high, or a lack of selling pressure.

But Im often having to go long a second time on those explosive breaks after having been stopped out from a retrace. You could trade the first explosive entry on a daily or lower timeframe, and if you time it well a second entry might set up a better position for weekly bars - maybe...might be something to test out.


----------



## Miner (9 July 2019)

BRU published its weekly drilling report - surprised to see no reaction on the market yet
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190709/pdf/446hb06kvdb0vq.pdf


----------



## bhutos (13 October 2019)




----------



## bux2000 (30 March 2021)

BRU appears to be breaking out. We will see if my interpretation of newly learned knowledge turns out to be  anything more than Bullsh#t.





__





						Investor Centre | Buru Energy Limited
					

Buru Energy Limited is an ASX listed Australian oil and gas exploration and production company solely focused on exploring and developing the petroleum resources of the Canning Basin, in the southwest Kimberley region of Western Australia.




					www.buruenergy.com
				




bux


----------



## Clansman (30 March 2021)

bux2000 said:


> BRU appears to be breaking out. We will see if my interpretation of newly learned knowledge turns out to be  anything more than Bullsh#t.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Unlikely to be more than that.


----------



## Austwide (30 March 2021)

@bux2000 a few things put me off, though  I'm no expert

Volume didn't decline prior to rise, 
Nowhere for me to set a SL that I like
Went up on news (too late) 

May take off but I suspect it will accumulate as per late December


----------



## bux2000 (30 March 2021)

Clansman said:


> Unlikely to be more than that.




Thank you for your reply ..a little knowledge is dangerous.



Austwide said:


> @bux2000 a few things put me off, though I'm no expert




You are a long way ahead of me and I appreciate any help I can get.

I have a long way to go I know but without hard work, understanding and perseverance  I have not been successful at anything I have tried so far on my life's journey. 

Oh as well as a little good luck and  help from my friends.

Thanks again

bux


----------

